#  >  > Travellers Tales in Thailand and Asia >  >  > Indonesia Forum >  >  Seeking for girls

## Jamestravis034

Folks, do you have some suggestion of good dating websites in Indonesia and nearby countries? I am seeking for normal girlsThanks.

----------


## Dillinger

^ Grindr.com

----------


## HuangLao

Normal girls.....

----------


## baldrick

pattayasecrets.com

----------


## Norton

https://smooci.com/?tap_a=23856-8cc2...=160148-e42879

----------


## Mandaloopy

Why bother dating? Massage girls both soapy and non soapy remove all the drama!

----------


## Hugh Cow

Try lulu@std.com

----------


## Chittychangchang

What happened to those four rusty sherriffs badges?

----------


## russellsimpson

I have a couple of sites but dare not post them here.  :Wink:

----------


## Dillinger



----------


## baldrick

or butterfluffer did not brush his teeth this morning

has anyone suggested craigslist to the OP ?

or MyThaiTourGuide Friends: Bangkok, Pattaya, Phuket, Udon Thani, Khon Kaen, Ubon Ratchathani

----------


## nidhogg

^ thought craigslist was no more?

----------


## nidhogg

> ^ thought craigslist was no more?


Ok - just checked, apparently the American site has stopped hosting personal ads for regulatory reasons, seem to go on for other sites.

----------


## Switch

Lazy op. Get off your arse and go out looking.

PS. Hunting in packs rarely works. Ask lulu’s multinicks if you don’t believe me.  :Smile:

----------


## Cujo

Who's greening this tosser?

----------


## David48atTD

> Who's greening this tosser?


The multi-nik owner.

And his other niks.

----------


## Maanaam

> The multi-nik owner.
> 
> And his other niks.


I doubt he's a multi. I think it was a genuine inquiry from an Indo-based punter.

OP, try Asianfriendfinder (? or something like that). Way back when, I got interested in an Indo girl from that site...there were a few, so maybe now many more.

----------


## VocalNeal

OK. 

Real answer from an Indo guy 

MiChat
Tinder
Badoo
WeChat.

Lots of professionals on all of them.

----------

